
Executive Assistant to the CEO – Application Due March 27th - getpost
https://jobs.lever.co/unreasonablegroup/3fd33c31-da24-4184-802b-48be1b4d82b2
======
getpost
"Unreasonable" is the word! I thought this was a farce, but apparently it is
not. I imagine the job description will go away after the deadline, but it's
so long, I'm reluctant to paste the entire text here. Here's a copy in
pastebin: [http://pastebin.com/QbNdHs4x](http://pastebin.com/QbNdHs4x)

Company: [https://unreasonablegroup.com/](https://unreasonablegroup.com/)

GYSHIDO: [http://gyshido.com/](http://gyshido.com/)

